# Help identifying dart frog



## Spookypeacock (Nov 11, 2021)

I bought a bunch of dart frogs yesterday in a all or nothing kinda deal but there was one I'm not sure I have ever seen before and was wondering if anyone new what species this little guy is. I'm fairly new to the hobby so any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Eurydactylodes (Sep 7, 2021)

All I can say is that it is an Ameerga species. Unfortunately, since it is so harmful to produce and distribute hybrids, I cannot speculate further-if it is misidentified, it could contribute to the problem. 
It looks like you are keeping this frog on pure sphagnum moss. This is an outdated husbandry technique. It is harmful for a few reasons, including that it keeps the enclosure too wet, and can lead to foot rot. Leaf litter is extremely important for dendrobatids, because it gives them more surface area to explore, it gives them dry refuges, it creates diverse microclimates, allows them to forage naturally, and prevents the ingestion of loose substrate. I would remove the sphagnum, and add a few inches of leaf litter. Could you please send images of all or your setups?
Thanks!
-Oscar


----------



## Spookypeacock (Nov 11, 2021)

Awesome, thanks for the info. I don't ever plan on breeding these guys, that seems like too much work, but even if I did I would only breed one that I knew where they came from like Josh's Frogs and not random guy on Craigslist. They are on a layer of sphagnum moss but I haven't upgraded them yet to a bioactive yet. With the long weekend I was going to head out and get some stuff for them. Good to know about the sphagnum moss though I was going to get more of it for the redo but I will get lots of leaf litter instead, thanks for that. I will make sure to get it out of my other enclosures too.


----------

